# Nail sizes hammer vs gun .. help?!



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> The nails I purchased are 2.5" x .113 smooth shank 10g galvenized ...


You're shure?

A 2-1/2" nail is an 8 penny nail not a 10.
The "g" represents the "galvanized".

This chart may help you. Why can't you Google this yourself and get the information you need.

http://www.tpub.com/content/engineering/14069/css/14069_239.htm


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

Here's a chart that shows the penny size at the bottom of the nails and the gauge at the top http://www.helpcharts.com/images/NailSizeChart.jpg

a 2.5" X .113 would be a 7d nail, you need a 10¼G to be an 8D


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

Bud Cline said:


> You're shure?
> 
> A 2-1/2" nail is an 8 penny nail not a 10.
> The "g" represents the "galvanized".
> ...


 
Actually the "G" stands for gauge.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

beachfront71 said:


> Hi and thanks,
> 
> Remodeling a bedroom and turning into a bath and I have to frame approx 14 feet of walls ... California requires 8d or 16d nails for the framing ..
> 
> ...


Is that all the code requires of the nails, the size? Some places will specify the shank type also, Some places specify hurriquake nails which have the head marked so the inpector can identify them after being installed.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Actually the "G" stands for gauge.


Hell I thought it was galvanized.

The Duo-Fast nails I used to buy for government work were always coded "G" for the galvanized copy.


----------



## NASCAR9 (Jun 17, 2009)

What type of nails does your gun shoot? Full head or Clipped(I think that's what they are called)? I know CA building code is very picky about nailing, we live in earthquack country.


----------



## beachfront71 (Jan 22, 2011)

thanks for the info .. and yes I did google some of these charts but there was still some confusion .. the biggest being that the box of nails I bought seeems to be mislabled with 10d when it should be 7 ..

Never really had to think about it before until I had to go out and buy the supplies myself knowing the inspector would be looking ...


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

It surprises me that the state of California doesn't have a law against Harbor Freight.


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

The 2.5 X .113 galvanized aren't going to cut it either. You paid more by buying galvanized and .113 is not a "D". You need something like a .131.
Are you allowed to use clipped head nails? For your 16D, you need a 3 1/2".


----------



## beachfront71 (Jan 22, 2011)

thanks to all .. returned all this crap and bought a hitachi with a box of 2.5 x .131 and 3.5 x .131 nails .. 

The good news is I do not think I will ever run out of nails again ...


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Some accurate reading for you: 

2-1/2” nail is an 8d (penny), never capitalized. http://appaltree.net/aba/nails.htm

An easier chart to read: http://www.sizes.com/tools/nails_common_wire.htm

2009 IRC nailing guide: http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_6_sec002_par005.htm Be sure to read the footnotes…..

CA exceptions to that guide (as of 2008): pp.#5---- http://www.codecheck.com/cc/images/Code_Check_5th_ed_CA_References_2-5-08.pdf

8d (length) come in many diameters for different applications, pp. #6: http://www.paslode.com/uploadedFiles/ESR-1539.pdf

Gary


----------



## A Squared (Dec 19, 2005)

GBR in WA said:


> Some accurate reading for you:
> 
> 2-1/2” nail is an 8d (penny), never capitalized. http://appaltree.net/aba/nails.htm
> 
> ...


The last document Gary linked has a very useful section in it. Usually the code for framing will tell you how many 16d (or 8d) nails are required. The thing is, actual 16d nails for a nailer are not common. Starting at page 30 on that report, it gives the equivalent of other nail sizes for various framing applications. IE; if code calls for 2 16d common nails to end nail a plate to a stud, you'll need 3 10d common (or 3 12d box) nails to do the same thing. Another nice thing about that report, if you don't know what "face nail top plate to stud" means, they also have a diagram that shows it.


----------

